# Delonghi ECAM22.110 coffee maker problem at my wit's end!



## whataboutit (Feb 10, 2018)

I have had the De'longhi ECAM22.110.B for 5 years now and in the main it worked perfectly without a hitch until recently.

The issue boils (ha!) down to this: I press the coffe making button. Machine grinds beans, deposits them in infuser. Machine heats water properly. Some grinding noises occur (I can't see inside while in operation) BUT water does not reach coffee. Dry grounds are properly expelled, heated water also expelled.

The two do not meet. Now, if I knew what processes were going on inside, I could pinpoint the culprit and fix it. Until now, whenever this problem has occurred I have fixed it by removing and soaking/cleaning the infuser. It would then work again for about a week. Repeat procedure. But it could be that this is just a coincidence.

Any advice on what exactly is going on inside? This would really help to know whether I need to spend the money on a new infuser or a different part. I'm happy to do the repair work myself. Really desperate as it isn't working and I need my coffee!

Thank you!


----------



## whataboutit (Feb 10, 2018)

It isn't leaking internally.


----------

